# Lawn Moths



## marysommers (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello,

Would be great for any insight or advice. Located in Connecticut and I have KBG/Rye and fescue.
Last fall I got hit hard with sod webworms. Spent a lot of time reseeding. This year I have been very proactive with applying Merit monthly in May/June and Bifen every 2 to 3 weeks to break the cycle. In the morning and evening I am still finding these lawn moths flying around my yard. I also have lots of cabbage moths in my yard but my understanding is their larvae does not cause lawn damage. Can you help identify what kind of moth I am finding in my lawn. I can't do a repeat of last summer. Otherwise, I may need to hire a professional. Any insight on the photos. Perhaps I am being paranoid.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Google Sod WebWorm and see if the pictures match yours.


----------



## marysommers (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you….I have tried several times. Google is great for something's but I find it to be inconsistent for phots. Thank you!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

can you post closer pictures?


----------

